# Lifestyles & Discussion > Miscellaneous Discussion > Marketplace > Opportunity: I need to consult an experienced programmer / software engineer

## GunnyFreedom

I have an ongoing project and have hit a brick wall.  I need a software guy to show me some direction.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

I am missing a piece of a larger project, and I am really just looking for some direction where to find the answers.

----------


## westkyle

Did you get a hand from someone?  If you want you can tell me what your project is and what you need, but I'm not really that experienced.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Did you get a hand from someone?  If you want you can tell me what your project is and what you need, but I'm not really that experienced.


I am working on a home automation system that can drive any device in the universe, and the interface be programmed like HTML only better, with applications in the foreground and settings in the background.  I thought I was missing pieces but I was not, I was just trying to put them together slightly wrong.  Once I finish with the architecture, I will market it voraciously.

The end result will be "any GUI a human can draw" operating whatever house it happens to be loaded into.  My next step is carpentry. Then comes sales.

----------


## CPUd

> I am working on a home automation system that can drive any device in the universe, and the interface be programmed like HTML only better, with applications in the foreground and settings in the background.  I thought I was missing pieces but I was not, I was just trying to put them together slightly wrong.  Once I finish with the architecture, I will market it voraciously.
> 
> The end result will be "any GUI a human can draw" operating whatever house it happens to be loaded into.  My next step is carpentry. Then comes sales.


PM if you have any specific issues you get stuck on.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

So, you got it fixed, it sounds like.

Also: _carpentry?_

----------

